
Show HN: A configurable, colorful, console-based Twitter-Client - brakmic
https://github.com/brakmic/TwitterClient
======
brudgers
Probably related: [http://blog.brakmic.com/writing-a-console-twitter-client-
in-...](http://blog.brakmic.com/writing-a-console-twitter-client-in-python/)

